# Oil price fallen sharply



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I have just noticed the oil price has lost 15 dollars per barrel in recent days. What is happening to the petrol and diesel prices where you are? Owt or nowt? 

Spotted some at 1.42 euro per litre on the motorway in Italy yesterday which is well down on the 1.57 recently. 

Russell


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fuel*

As I mentioned the other day

Paid £1.17 a litre in Holland 2nd May 2011

Got off the Ferry 3rd May and Paid £1.42 in Tesco

Still £1.42 here in Cheshire 6/5/2011

TM


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Still £1.40ish here in good ole blighty


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Jitters in the markets most commodities had big falls. Silver was apparently down by 50% at one stage yesterday. The speculators were getting nervous. So many countries the world over shunning growth and concentrating on austerity cuts. It's a topsy turvy world when rich people with keyboards have such power over our lives. Lets hope a lot got their figures burnt.

Dick


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I don`t look anymore. If the vehicle that I am in needs a drink well it has to have one.

I only put £50 a time in scudo instead of filling up at over £100.


Dave p


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I don`t look anymore. If the vehicle that I am in needs a drink well it has to have one.
> 
> I only put £50 a time in scudo instead of filling up at over £100.
> 
> Dave p


What's £50 ?

Nick.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Glandwr said:


> Jitters in the markets most commodities had big falls. Silver was apparently down by 50% at one stage yesterday. The speculators were getting nervous. So many countries the world over shunning growth and concentrating on austerity cuts. It's a topsy turvy world when rich people with keyboards have such power over our lives. Lets hope a lot got their figures burnt.
> 
> Dick


They are just gamblers who gamble with peoples lives - so I'd burn more than just their fingers.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

nickoff said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> > I don`t look anymore. If the vehicle that I am in needs a drink well it has to have one.
> ...


Usually half a weeks deliveries 

Dave p


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Glandwr said:


> Jitters in the markets most commodities had big falls. Silver was apparently down by 50% at one stage yesterday. The speculators were getting nervous. So many countries the world over shunning growth and concentrating on austerity cuts. It's a topsy turvy world when rich people with keyboards have such power over our lives. Lets hope a lot got their figures burnt.
> 
> Dick


The only sure thing we have to produce and buy is food. And the fututres betting is that the prices will continue to rise.
So the markets leave oil and bet on food.

We are losers all way round.

Dave p


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

As usual the fuel prices never come down as soon as the oil prices drop!

Yesterday went to a Sainsburys off the M20 and it was £143.9 which is more than in Devon.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Oil price fall may take three months plus to filter down to the consumers.
The refineries, and tankers are still full of the expensive stuff.

Dave p


----------



## scooters (Aug 11, 2010)

nowt - things rarely go down....look at bank lending rates to businesses. It's never been cheaper for banks to borrow money from each other but they are still fleecing businesses on loans...

rip off Britain....

I've just sold my Volvo 850 AWD T5 - drinks too much petrol and am replacing it with a Reliant Scimitar for the weekends and ...wait for it....a 900cc Yugo 45a as a runabout - 55mpg, bullet proof pushrod engine and insurance £70 per annum instead of £900 for the Volvo! put the ear pugs in for the abuse and always remember that the car cost less to buy and run for a year than a single month's payment on my sneering brother in laws new A6 Estate!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes, I had a lovelly Merc slk sitting in the garage looking nice, costing a few pounds a year to go nowhere. General use car renault clio.
Sold slk and gave clio to or daughter.
Now own 60 mpg £30 a year road tax volvo c30.

Dave p


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Oil price fall may take three months plus to filter down to the consumers.
> The refineries, and tankers are still full of the expensive stuff.
> 
> Dave p


Strange that.......

.....They never seem to be full of "cheap" stuff when prices go up?


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Diesel is coming down by about 4p ltr tomorrow at all the major supermarkets 8O


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

fdhadi said:


> Diesel is coming down by about 4p ltr tomorrow at all the major supermarkets 8O


Our Tesco dropped diesel by 2p last night.


----------



## Rockerboots (Jun 15, 2008)

Fill up as much as you can when the price drops as they`ll soon find another reason to put it back up. :evil:


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Crude gone up again......somebody must be making a mint out of us lot, glad i'm going to France Sunday...at least they are a bit fairer on their prices, or their motorist will soon be up in arms...same as we should be..  

Keith


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I'm sure the French don't think prices are fair? prices in Europe are relevant to their own economy and taxation methods. Cheaper to us relatively yes indeed.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fuel*

Hi

We tanked up yesterday at 1.38 euro per litre, down about ten cents.

Euro rate went in out favour too so looking at about £1.22 per litre. Crap though.

Russell


----------



## emmaginog (May 26, 2009)

Should have waited until today
http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view...petrol-fall-for-the-first-time-in-nine-months


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Today in our local Asda:

Petrol: 135.7
Diesel: 136.7

It's the first time in years I've seen such a close margin between petrol and diesel prices.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

They're overcharging up there
http://your.asda.com/


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Techno100 said:


> They're overcharging up there
> http://your.asda.com/


Opps, maybe I'm a penny out - probably misread it due to the over excitement which overcame me when I saw it was under 1.40 :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I'm happy that they're clearly using unleaded price to subsidise diesel price :thumbup:


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Asda do seem to be the most competitive where fuel prices are concerned. They are consistently the lowest in Cornwall, and I hadn't realised that they have a policy of the same price everywhere. 

Tesco may be fine if you wish to hand them £50 in their store before you fill up, but generally they are totally unscrupulous in lowering prices to wipe out competition and then hiking them back up, often to even more than their eliminated former competitors.

In Cheltenham 10 days ago Sainsbury and Tesco were selling diesel at £1.369 per litre (about £6.20 per gallon for those who remember them), presumably in some kind of local price war, as I doubt they were thinking of the customers' welfare. Near me in Cornwall we've been paying about £6.50 per gallon (£1.429 per litre), which on an almost-tank-full makes a difference of about £5.00, or about 17 miles in my van!

So, another 4p a litre off would be welcome, but prices never fall as much as they rise...


----------

